# WLAN vom Keller ins OG



## el barto (3. November 2008)

Hallo,

habe zu Hause einen WLAN-Router (FritzBox 7170) im Keller (da ist die Anschlussbuchse...)
möchte nun aber auch WLAN im Obergeschoss haben, da ich dort mehrer PCs stehen habe und auch für Ipod usw...

Vom Router zum Obergeschoss ist bereits ein LAN-Kabel gelegt das in einem 8x Switch (irgendein billig-Teil von ipTime was aber funktioniert ) endet. An diesen Swtich sind momentan 2 PCs angeschlossen um darüber ins Inte zu gehen.

ist es nun möglich eine Access Point (?) / Repeater oder was auch immer man braucht (habe da keine Ahnung... ) an den Switch oder wenn der auch mehrer Lan-Ausgange hat statt des Switches zu schließen um im Obergeschoss WLAN fürs Inet zu haben?

mfg el barto


----------



## uuodan (3. November 2008)

Klar kannst du einen weiteren AP an den Switch hängen. Der sollte aber dann keine Routingfunktion haben, sondern lediglich einen Zugangspunkt zum WLAN bzw. LAN darstellen. Dann kannst du das WLAN der Fritzbox auch deaktivieren. Andernfalls kannst du einen Repeater einsetzen. Das dürfte auch preiswerter sein. Der Repeater benötigt nur 230V, ein AP hingegen zusätzlich einen freien Port am Switch.


----------



## el barto (3. November 2008)

Schön wäre ein Repeater/AP, der 1. WLAN hat, 2. meinen Switch ersetzt (sollte also mindestens 3 Lan Anschlüsse haben und 3. zur FritzBox kompatibel wäre. 
Günstig ware auch noch gut 

was wäre da empfehlenswert? 

thx für die sehr schnelle antwort 

mfg el barto


----------



## uuodan (3. November 2008)

Ein Repeater ist lediglich ein Verstärker. Den nutzt man auch nur, um die Funkzelle zu vergrößern. 

Du könntest aber einfach das LAN-Kabel, das ohnehin schon liegt, dafür verwenden, das DSL-Signal nach oben zu transportieren. So kannst du die FB oben aufstellen und dort wiederrum die Kabel-Clients anhängen. Somit sparst du dir sämtliche Anschaffungskosten. Den Switch kannst du gegebenenfalls zusätzlich an die FB hängen, falls du weitere Ethernet Ports benötigst. 

Sorry, dass ich auf die Idee nicht schon vorhin gekommen bin.


----------



## el barto (3. November 2008)

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, allerdings ist im Keller ein PC, der dort per kabel an die FB angeschlossen ist. 

brauche also fürs OG einen Router oder einen Repeater am Switch (da der Repeater ja keine LANs hat denk ich mal, wenn er nur WLAN verstärker ist)

mfg el barto


----------



## uuodan (3. November 2008)

Gut, aber: Wenn bereits eine Leitung liegt (sprich das LAN-Kabel), dann könntest du einfach ein 2adriges Kabel besorgen (Elektrofachmarkt / Elektriker). Das ist so dünn, dass es mit Sicherheit parallel zum Netzwerkkabel nach oben verlegt werden kann. Dadurch wäre das LAN-Kabel weiterhin für den PC im Keller nutzbar, nur die Box wäre oben. Die Verkabelungsarbeit würde max. 30 min dauern, sofern ihr keine abenteuerliche Verlegung habt. Wie gesagt: Es wäre die preiswerteste und schnellste Lösung; wohl auch die beste. 

Ich würd' dir das machen, aber du wohnst sicher nicht um die Ecke... 

*Edit: Ein klassischer Repeater (Siemens Gigaset WLAN-Repeater, max. 108MBit/s, G+, +1 x Ethernet)


----------



## el barto (3. November 2008)

Du würdest das nicht freiwillig machen wollen  Abenteuerlich ist kein Ausdruck dafür 

Das Kabel ist hinter Tapete eingegipst, läuft über die Garage auf den Dachboden ins OG  
Kranker gehts nimmer 

Werde wohl nen Router, AP oder Repeater kaufen müssen. Mit Kabel austauschen ist definitiv nix 

Ist sowas ausreichend? https://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(orakkqyovpyyhfys3wszwhm3))/default.aspx?IT=25835&CT=122&TY=2&ST=1 
Kann der auch WPA2 usw. gibt es was besseres? Ist der zur FB kompatibel?

mfg el barto


----------



## uuodan (3. November 2008)

Die Weiterleitung geht leider nicht. Gib' einfach die Artikelnummer durch, dann schau ich bei hoh.de. Oder du schickst den Link nochmal... ^^

Gut, wenn die Verkabelung so suboptimal ist, dann lassen wir das... Auch, wenn ich es machen würde... 

Zum Thema AP/Router/Repeater: Achte darauf, dass die Geräte WPA2 beherrschen. Das steht meistens dabei bzw. auf der Seite des Herstellers. Weiterhin musst du deine Fritzbox als Repeater konfigurieren. Zusammenspielen werden die Geräte, da sie die gleichen Standards nutzen.

Gut und günstig ist auch TP-Link. Linksys ist ebenfalls sehr gut.

Artikel: Fritzbox! und Repeater


----------



## el barto (3. November 2008)

Ist ein 
*D-Link WL054MBit Access Point D-Link (DWL-G700AP)
Art.Nr.: 121664*

https://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(orakkqyovpyyhfys3wszwhm3))/default.aspx?IT=30310&CT=380&TY=2&ST=1

hoffe der link geht jetzt...

danke nochmal für die Hilfe 

mfg el barto

edit: von Linksys finde ich den interessant:
https://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(orakkqyovpyyhfys3wszwhm3))/default.aspx?IT=62955&CT=4026&TY=2&ST=1


----------



## uuodan (3. November 2008)

Klar, der macht seine Arbeit auch und ist mit 39€ recht preiswert. Meist sind sie etwas teurer. Die Features passen ebenfalls, also sollte es an sich keine Probleme geben. Die Einrichtung ist auch recht easy. Den einen Teil erledigst du an der FB (siehe Link im Vorpost) und der Rest wird am Repeater eingestellt (IP, Netz, ...).


----------



## el barto (3. November 2008)

@ uuodan Vielen Dank für die gute Hilfe! 

Werde mir dann mal den Linksys holen..

Falls es noch bessere gibt immer her mit den Vorschlägen 

mfg el barto


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. November 2008)

Also wenn du noch ein einzelnes dsl-modem herum liegen hast,würde ich die fritzbox ins og velegen.Dazu müßte lediglich dein vorhandener switch/hub aus dem og in den keller.Dort schließt du dann das modem und den pc an.Die fritzbox,die dann im og steht,geht über das modem im keller ins netz und routet das dann ins netzwerk.Der pc im keller hätte dann über das lan-kabel internet und deine fritzbox gleichzeitig zugriff auf das modem.


----------



## uuodan (5. November 2008)

Post editiert.


----------



## el barto (5. November 2008)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also wenn du noch ein einzelnes dsl-modem herum liegen hast,würde ich die fritzbox ins og velegen.Dazu müßte lediglich dein vorhandener switch/hub aus dem og in den keller.Dort schließt du dann das modem und den pc an.Die fritzbox,die dann im og steht,geht über das modem im keller ins netz und routet das dann ins netzwerk.Der pc im keller hätte dann über das lan-kabel internet und deine fritzbox gleichzeitig zugriff auf das modem.




Vielen Dank für den Vorschlag!

Habe mich jetzt allerdings entschieden die Fritzbox im keller zu lassen um den (und teilweise auch das EG) mit WLAN abzudecken. Ins OG kommt jetzt ein AP / Router um das WLAN nach dahin zu erweitern.

Favoriten sind:

https://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(orakkqyovpyyhfys3wszwhm3))/default.aspx?IT=27838&CT=718&TY=2&ST=1http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzwerk_WLAN-Router/D-Link/DIR-655/191433/?
als teurere Variante dafür aber Gigabit-LAN

und den:
https://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(orakkqyovpyyhfys3wszwhm3))/default.aspx?IT=62955&CT=4026&TY=2&ST=1http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1Va255aed86CqV/articledetail.jsp?aid=23452&agid=802&ref=27
als günstiger ohne Gigabit

sind die beide i.o.? Mit der Fritzbox müssten eigentlich ja beide harmonieren.

mfg el barto


----------



## F4K3R (5. November 2008)

Ich finde die Lösung mit dem Kabel ganz gut. Denn für ein Netzwerk werden eigentlich nur 4 Adern der Acht benötigt. Der Rest wird nicht benötigt und ist auch nicht belegt.
Jetzt könnte man aus einem Lan Kabel quasi 2 machen. Einmal von Telefonasnchluss zur FB und dann eins wieder zurück zum Rechner.

Man kann auch 2 einfache Router nacheinander schalten.
Man muss nnur den 2. Router nicht als Router sondern als Switsch verwenden. Dieser hat ganz nochmal dann oben WLan und das Internet funktioniert auch einwandfrei. So etwas habe ich mit 2 DLink Routern damals gemacht. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert.
Es ist dann auch ein Netzwerk und alle verwenden ein Netzwerkbereich.

Die nächste Möglichkeit ist DLan. Netzwerk über Stromleitungen.
Ich würde alle Lösungen ohne WLan vorziehen. Denn WLan ist einfach schei**. Zu Langsam und nicht wirklich stabil.


Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## uuodan (5. November 2008)

Die Lösung mit dem aufteilen des LAN-Kabels wäre ziemlicher Pfusch und ist auch nicht empfehlenswert, da dadurch zu viele potenzielle Fehlerquellen entstehen würden. Davon würde ich daher lieber abraten. Die Lösung mit den beiden Routern hingegen ist ganz akzeptabel; so will er es ja auch machen. DLAN wäre in der Anschaffung recht teuer, wobei es so ganz zuverlässig funktioniert. Preiswerter kommt er dennoch mit einem 2. AP.


----------



## el barto (5. November 2008)

DLAN kommt nicht in Frage, weil 1. die DesktopPCs sowieso direkt am Kabel hängen und 2. das WLAN nur für nen Laptop und nen Ipod Touch verwendent werden soll.
Werde den günstigeren AP nehmen, der kommt mich mit ca. 40€ günstiger als DLAN und erfüllt seinen Zweck (offentlich )

mfg el barto


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. November 2008)

@ el barto: Meine lösung währe halt die billigste,da du zu deinem dsl-anschluß doch bestimmt ein dsl-modem dazu bekommen hast.Warst du beim kopieren der links eigentlich eingeloggt?Bei mir kommt nämlich ein seitenfehler.
@uuodan: Welche lösung meinst du?Meine oder die von F4K3R?
@F4K3R: Das netzwerkkabel in 2 mal 4 adern zu teilen und praktisch 2 kabel daraus zu machen ist keine gute idee.Erstens wüßte z.b. ich nicht welche kabel ich wohin klemmen muß,zweitens weiß ich nicht,ob man bei full-duplex nicht doch alle 8 braucht und drittens würden sich die so geschalteten quasi 2 kabel gegenseitig stören.Es währe also wie ohne schirmung und das heißt 10 mbit ,sollte es überhaupt funktionieren.


----------



## el barto (5. November 2008)

Hab mal die Links getauscht. HoH geht anscheint nicht  Teile sind die gleichen nur erheblich teurer 

Dein Lösung würde ich sicherlich wählen, wenn ich nicht auch im Keller und EG weiterhin WLAN haben möchte. 

mfg el barto


----------



## uuodan (5. November 2008)

Ich meine die Lösung von el barto, die Fritzbox mit einem AP zu koppeln. Das mit dem Netzwerkkabel ist einfach unfachmännisch und gepfuscht. Zwar reichen die 2 Paare bei 100MBit zum Senden/Empfangen, aber man würde die Verdrillung teilweise zerstören, wodurch wiederrum das physikalische Prinzip der gegenseitigen Auslöschung eingeschränkt wird, was Signalqualitätsverluste zur Folge hat. Bzgl. des Modems: Ich denke, er hat eben jene Fritzbox bei Vertragsabschluss erhalten und kein separates Modem.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. November 2008)

@ el barto: mit der fritzbox im og wirst du wohl das eg mit abdecken (außer ihr habt stahlbetondecken).Aber wozu brauchst du wlan im keller?Habt ihr da unten so viel durchgangsverkehr,das ein kabel an der decke oder wand stören würde?
@uuodan: Was ist gegen das koppeln der fritzbox mit einem AP einzuwenden?Routen kann im netzwerk eh bloß ein gerät (mehrere,unabhängige internetanschlüsse mal außen vor gelassen).Dementsprechend wird ein zweiter router auch nur als AP laufen.Einziger vorteil ist,das er durch einen zweiten router seinen switch ausmustern kann.


----------



## el barto (6. November 2008)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @ el barto: mit der fritzbox im og wirst du wohl das eg mit abdecken (außer ihr habt stahlbetondecken).Aber wozu brauchst du wlan im keller?Habt ihr da unten so viel durchgangsverkehr,das ein kabel an der decke oder wand stören würde?
> @uuodan: Was ist gegen das koppeln der fritzbox mit einem AP einzuwenden?Routen kann im netzwerk eh bloß ein gerät (mehrere,unabhängige internetanschlüsse mal außen vor gelassen).Dementsprechend wird ein zweiter router auch nur als AP laufen.Einziger vorteil ist,das er durch einen zweiten router seinen switch ausmustern kann.



Decke ist aus Stahlbeton... haben im ganzen haus sehr geringe Reichweite teilweise ist nach 2 Räumen schluss...

Kabel sieht nicht so schön aus und im Keller sind 2 PCs das verlegen wäre entsprechend aufwendig wenn es nicht sichtbar sein sollte. Dann lieber die 40euronen investieren und auch mit dem Lappi Internet überall haben. 

mfg el barto


----------



## el barto (1. Dezember 2008)

Hab  mir jetzt den Linksys WRT150N geholt. 
Zu meinen Erfahrungen:

Der Router lies sich absolut problemlos in Betrieb nehmen und die Einrichtung war innerhalb von 2min erledigt. Das Einrichten der WPA2 Verschlüsselung geht Kinderleicht und auch Portfreigaben usw. 

Die Reichweite hat mich sehr überrascht. Das Gesamte Haus ist mit WLAN abgedeckt und das selbst durch Stahlbeton. 
Bei meiner Fritzbox habe ich nun den Verdacht das diese einen Defekt hat, da die Reichweite nur 2 Räume weit bertägt . Aber der Linksys reicht sowieso .

Kann das Teil jedem Empfehlen! Top Leistung zu einem günstigen Preis. Nur auf Gigabit-Lan muss man leider verzichten...

mfg el barto


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Dezember 2008)

Man kann sich auch einen zweiten Router kaufen und diesen als Repeater einsetzen.


----------



## Friday (3. Dezember 2008)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @F4K3R: Das netzwerkkabel in 2 mal 4 adern zu teilen und praktisch 2 kabel daraus zu machen ist keine gute idee.Erstens wüßte z.b. ich nicht welche kabel ich wohin klemmen muß,zweitens weiß ich nicht,ob man bei full-duplex nicht doch alle 8 braucht und drittens würden sich die so geschalteten quasi 2 kabel gegenseitig stören.Es währe also wie ohne schirmung und das heißt 10 mbit ,sollte es überhaupt funktionieren.


Die Information welche Adern zu verwenden sind: 1,2 ist RD; 3,6 ist TD und somit sind 4,5 und 7,8 für Telefon und DSL frei. Das gilt auch bei Fullduplex.
Die Aussage, dass das nur für 10MBit funktionieren würde kann ich nicht bestätigen solange man nicht 100m benötigt, was bei einer Leitung vom Keller zum EG wohl nicht zu erwarten ist.
Das einzige Problem was mal sein könnte, dass ist eine kurzzeitige Störung während das Klingelsignal der analogen Leitung zum Telefon läuft. In diesem Moment müsste der TCP das gestörte Telegramm eben noch einmal nachfordern. Da es sich dabei um ein Standardverfahren des Netzwerkkartentreibers handelt sehe ich hier kein Problem.

Ich habe das schon mehrfach so gebaut und es funktioniert mit 100MBit einwandfrei.

Bei einer solchen Schaltung sollte man sich allerdings über Potentalausgleich/Blitzschutz etwas Gedanken machen damit man im Fall des Falles nicht gleich alle Geräte zerschießt.


----------

